# Review: Double Helix Sennheiser Limited Edition cable



## PascalT

I was a bit skeptical about cables making any difference but I decided to give it a try. I wanted to remove some of the muddiness and "veil" that was very present in my HD650s. I stumbled upon Peter's website, Double Helix, and saw that he had a cable for a very decent price. Compared to other companies who charge 2x for the same kind of cable, I felt like it was worth a try.

 Within an hour Peter was talking to me through IM about the very vast array of customizations I could do to the cable. Eventually we agreed on a 5' Limited Edition cable which featured a Furutech plug, Neotech upocc wire and Cardas connectors. The whole thing was sleeved with nylon multifilament from Techflex. I chose the black/red color combination. 

 After a day I got some "in progress" pics and within 3 days it was built and shipped to me.


 Did it improve the sound? It sure did. I honestly didn't know what to expect, but to my pleasant surprise it made a very BIG difference in the sound. The biggest differences came in clarity and soundstage. Both increased significantly and the veil I was complaining about for a year was now gone. Note that while the transformation was immediate, it did get better and better over the following 20-30 hours of usage. The highs became clearer and the bass had a lot of punch added to it. 

 The cable itself is pretty flexible and not too constricting. I got a bit of a short cable, 5 feet, and I'd probably recommend 6' if you want your amp further away than mine (about 2-3 ft). 

 The built quality is top notch with the sleeving done very tight and with everything flush together.

 I was a bit suspicious about spending money on a cable but after having experienced it I can safely recommend this upgrade to anyone who uses HD650s and is looking for that extra level in their phones. It really does improve the sound and to a level worth the cost. It also helps that Double Helix's service was A+ all the way and spent a good amount of time working with me on making a cable I wanted and also to explain the whole process. 

 Here's some pictures of the cable


----------



## fluffygdog95

I bought a mini-to-mini interconnect from Double Helix Cables and it is awesome. The build quality is excellent and the customer service is magnificent. I recommend Peter's cables to anyone.


----------



## PascalT

I'm waiting on some ICs done by him as well. To replace those uhmm ugly radio shack ones I am using now.


----------



## fluffygdog95

You will not be dissappointed! Peter demonstrates such great attention to detail.


----------



## moonboy403

I believe Scootermafia runs Double Helix. How did you guys find out about Double Helix?


----------



## dBs

His cables have been good to me =D Loving them. I found out about him from his first post in for sale a few months back.


----------



## olblueyez

Furutech plug and no nylon.


----------



## PascalT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *moonboy403* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe Scootermafia runs Double Helix. How did you guys find out about Double Helix?_

 

Yes he does run it. And I found out about him through a post here on Head-Fi. I didn't want to pay $250 for a cable so someone suggested it to me.


----------



## Cantonese

Thanks for the review, glad to hear that you're satisfied. I'm getting close to purchasing an HD600, so aftermarket cable reviews like this really help me. 

 I have also looked closely at the Double Helix stuff, seeing that their prices are indeed very reasonable compared to others. Too bad a 5' cable won't work for me (for now), so I'll be looking to a customized one with upgrades to 10', nylon, and possibly a furutech plug and UPOCC wires. Input on this setup is appreciated. 

 Oh hey, my first post.


----------



## smallcaps

also went to Peter and Double Helix for an aftermarket cable for my new (brand new, that is. found them in an obscure electronics store here in Zurich. even got a 2 year warranty!) HD580's. we are currently in discussion about how i should go and he is very communicative, knowledgeable, polite and professional. not having heard them yet i cannot say on the SQ of the Double Helix, but if Peter's attitude towards his beautifully crafted cables are any indicator, i know they are going to be awesome. just dealing with him alone is worth it.


----------



## smallcaps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cantonese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the review, glad to hear that you're satisfied. I'm getting close to purchasing an HD600, so aftermarket cable reviews like this really help me. 

 I have also looked closely at the Double Helix stuff, seeing that their prices are indeed very reasonable compared to others. Too bad a 5' cable won't work for me (for now), so I'll be looking to a customized one with upgrades to 10', nylon, and possibly a furutech plug and UPOCC wires. Input on this setup is appreciated. 

 Oh hey, my first post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

welcome to head-fi and sorry about your... ah, nevermind.

 i was also considering nylon for my build (as well as that blinging reflect stuff) but will probably go with the basic 2 layer PET. the nylon does look and feel pretty nice tho, so i think if you like it you can't go wrong. 

 regarding wire, i understand that he also offers stranded core wire which is what i will go with. i am using it for portable use so i want it as flexible as possible. obviously solid wire is the way to go for best SQ, such as the UPOCC wires. also not a bad choice at all.

 about the length, 10' is probably the longest you want to go as the SQ will degrade the longer the cable goes, but it really is up to your setup.

 can't comment on the futuretech plug, but i hear that its pretty good. no idea first hand tho.

 please share your experiences when you get your cable.. and pix... don't forget pix! they are quite beautiful...


----------



## PascalT

if you need more than 5' he can do 6' or 7' as well. I was going to take a 3' one but he recommended 5'.


----------



## smallcaps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PascalT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

doesn't your wireless router cause RF interference with your audio setup? just curious and thanks for the review!


----------



## PascalT

it's hard to tell really.. but you're probably right. I just moved it elsewhere.


----------



## Cantonese

Thanks for the input guys. The reason I want a longer cord is because the HD600 will be powered by an Asus Xonar Essence STX in the back of my computer sitting 3' away, which is temporary until I get enough funds for a dedicated headphone amp unit. However, if there is not going to be a significant drop off in SQ from 5' to 10', I would not mind the freedom to move around my bedroom wearing the phone, but I certainly don't want the SQ drop to nullify the extra I'm paying for the wire upgrade. I'll likely be talking with Peter over this when I do make my purchase.

 I also saw the reflective sleeving stuff, look kind of like fishnets in the picture in his site, maybe better on a good pair of legs than cables? Plus I have a "fetish" for braided/clothed cables, so I think the nylon would be real nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definitely have some pictures ready once the setup materializes, hopefully in the very near future.


----------



## Cantonese

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PascalT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

Nice Klipsch's, I have the same set, but now I'm just keeping the sub and using that to power some other bookshelves.

 How do you like the LD MKIII and your HD650? I've read that the Senn's need big amps to drive the high impedance but this looks like a sweet setup.


----------



## smallcaps

i also see a wacom there and a hard drive. hope you have licenses for all the music on it


----------



## Cantonese

PascalT's other items in the picture are stealing the spotlight


----------



## punk_guy182

Does Peter have a competitor that sells cables for around the same price and has the same quality put into them? I'd like to to see who else sells cables for HD650 and K702 and offers a competitive price.


----------



## pcf

Has anyone compare these cables to other Senn cables like CARDAS?


----------



## smallcaps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pcf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone compare these cables to other Senn cables like CARDAS?_

 

that's a good question and would also like to hear any comments regarding this. from what i have read, cardas cables are good with the hd600's but are negligible with the HD650's. people seem to prefer makers like Moon Audio or APureSound for HD650's. this is a major generalization tho from what i remember reading in the forum.


----------



## punk_guy182

Seriously, I'd like to get the best out of my headphones, I really mean the best out of them and I don't want to spend anything more than 150$ for a 10Ft cable. I don't want to have decrepencies in the cable alter the sound. At lest as less as possible.


----------



## PascalT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cantonese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice Klipsch's, I have the same set, but now I'm just keeping the sub and using that to power some other bookshelves.

 How do you like the LD MKIII and your HD650? I've read that the Senn's need big amps to drive the high impedance but this looks like a sweet setup._

 

Those were my first "audio purchase" a couple of years ago, they do sound good. I use them if I want to listen to something with my gf. 

 The LD is very good with the HD650s but you need to find the right tubes. For me it was the WE403b as they added clarity to the sound. I thought it was a bit too veiled before. The cable and DAC brought everything together very well. I do think the 650s are as good as the equipment you surround them with.

 Cantonese: The reflective stuff isn't too tough from what I read.

 punk_guy: I looked and couldn't find a better price. I think if you buy a used cable you can get something good for the same price though. FWIW Peter owns a Blue Dragon cable and said his cable made a huge difference. Obviously he wouldn't say the opposite but still.


----------



## smallcaps

just finished talking to Peter on IM. what a helpful guy! really, i have never had someone care so much about his craft. we went through a series of suggestions and he sent me pix of every option! every detail was considered, down to the heatshrink for the viablue plug! finalized on a design and looking forward to receiving it. i highly recommend dealing with Peter and will get my impressions up once i get my cable.


----------



## smallcaps

this is the config i went with, btw:

 4' Double Helix HD580 cable
 26-gauge Neotech teflon 26ga wire, UP-OCC copper
 Viablue 3.5mm plug
 Viablue splitter
 Clear teflon sleeving over gold mylar sleeving
 Short earcup wire heatshrink, clear earcup wires (heatshrink)


----------



## apatN

^ Hate to be the bearer of bad news but for a portable I think that is going to be pretty stiff.. Have you received it already? Would love to read some impressions.


----------



## smallcaps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Hate to be the bearer of bad news but for a portable I think that is going to be pretty stiff.. Have you received it already? Would love to read some impressions._

 

yes i understand that it will be pretty stiff but i'm fine with it. its portable in the sense that i can bring my rig with me including cable to my lab. i wont actually be walking around with hd580's on my head taking the bus or riding the subway, which would probably be rude given my taste in music (sweeping frequency waves... just kidding), not to mention impractical. i have my acs custom sleeved ie8's for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: have not recieved them yet but Peter sent me a picture. imho it looks amazing:


----------



## apatN

Sure looks great. Still think it is too stiff though. Let us know when you get it!


----------



## smallcaps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure looks great. Still think it is too stiff though. Let us know when you get it!_

 

will most definitely share my impressions when i receive them


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *smallcaps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 edit: have not recieved them yet but Peter sent me a picture. imho it looks amazing:
_

 

Boy, that is one nice looking cable.


----------



## nnauber

Just ordered a Double Helix Balanced for my Senn HD650s yesterday! Peter Bradstock is one of the most helpful audio craftsmen I've ever met. I will be running this new cable from a Ray Samuels Audio Apache (Rev. C) which I bought on Audiogon several weeks ago. The Apache, the Senns (now with the Cardas RCA cable) and this new 8' Double Helix are my first steps into audiophile headphone listening. 

 Had to abandon my Pass Aleph/Alon V amps & speakers because of deteriorating hearing (also bought some hearing aids for daily wear, to better hear the women in my life, TV, etc. ... but NOT for listening to music).

 Peter is building for me an "Oro y Plata" (the silver plated wire promises to extend and clarify the Senns' upper mids and highs) with Xhadow Precision XLRs, ViaBlue Splitters top and bottom. I'm getting the Teflon over Siler Mylar Mylar sheathing. I am totally enthusiastic about my decision and recommend this guy to anyone searching for another quality option at the Stefan AudioArt, Zu Mobius, Moon SilverDragon level. Will post some pictures and a followup when I get my new cable.

 Check out Peter's Double Helix offerings at Double Helix Cables


----------



## smallcaps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Boy, that is one nice looking cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

yes... judgement on sound will be reserved for a later date


----------



## scootermafia

Zurich + Singapore > Oklahoma



 I must move away to the land of HD580 cables and delicious chocolate.


----------



## driftingbunnies

any news on these?


----------



## mbd2884

I found out about Double Helix Cables and Peter by browsing Ebay. And through Ebay contacted him about making me a custom cable. My cable evolved from an SPC to a limited edition custom. Here is mine, 7 Ft.

 My one concern was flexibility. Well for those also wondering, yes it's thicker than a normal cable. About 2-3 times, not much more than that. But it's very flexible considering its 4 UPOCC wires. I am very pleased with the flexibility and the workmanship. Did I mention it's quite light?


----------



## Xan7hos

smallcaps that thing is a garden hose!


----------



## scootermafia

6mm = hose?


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found out about Double Helix Cables and Peter by browsing Ebay. And through Ebay contacted him about making me a custom cable. My cable evolved from an SPC to a limited edition custom. Here is mine, 7 Ft.

 My one concern was flexibility. Well for those also wondering, yes it's thicker than a normal cable. About 2-3 times, not much more than that. But it's very flexible considering its 4 UPOCC wires. I am very pleased with the flexibility and the workmanship. Did I mention it's quite light?_

 

Why the upgraded cable if cables cant make a difference?


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why the upgraded cable if cables cant make a difference?_

 

No, No, Yep you did, you did say it...

 Try not to get mud on that suit while you're wallowing around in the pigpen...

 .


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, No, Yep you did, you did say it...

 Try not to get mud on that suit while you're wallowing around in the pigpen...

 ._

 

I'm afraid dealing with mbd2448 involves getting your hands dirty.


----------



## Happy Camper




----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm afraid dealing with mbd2448 involves getting your hands dirty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Been there, done that, Got the Muddy Tee Shirt to prove it!

 .


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Been there, done that, Got the Muddy Tee Shirt to prove it!

 ._

 

Thats funny! I also have one of those shirts.


----------



## scootermafia

MBD is now friendly MBD now. He doesn't argue too much...and coincidentally, I'm friendly scootermafia...we fear the ban hammer of the almighty Jude!


----------



## les_garten

Could be true. But your situation and his were much different my friend.

 .


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could be true. But your situation and his were much different my friend.

 ._

 

I wouldn't judge your attitude any better. So let's stop pointing fingers at anyone and let's share thoughts and comments on Double helix cables.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wouldn't judge your attitude any better. So let's stop pointing fingers at anyone and let's share thoughts and comments on Double helix cables._

 

Sure...

 .


----------



## davidastoria

I really like the aesthetic appeals of the cables but there are no comments yet on performance?


----------



## nnauber

Ok, had my *Double Helix* _*Oro y Plata Balanced*_ (with Xhadow XLRs) for 3 weeks. About 200 hours of listen and burn-in time. Man, does this cable work! My HD650s are clearer, faster, deeper, wider, with more detail in all ranges and extra heft in the lower mids and bass ... but still Sennheiser tight across the spectrum.

 The 8' teflon-over-silver mylar cable has ViaBlue splitters on both ends. Light enough so I can sit "full length" away from my Apache, but won't tolerate all the twisting a Cardas or the stock cable will.

 The build quality is simply superb, impressive to the eye and to the touch ... very confidence inspiring.

 Peter Bradstock is a wizard. Also, very helpful, fast, creative. willing to build to your exact desires. Suggest you jump for one of these now ... before his prices start keeping pace with the demand.


----------



## OutdoorXplorer

My K702 with Equinox is awaiting its new owner and HD650 is in the wish list now. I am contemplating to get another Equinox or a Double Helix and the decision is tough as both cables are greater challengers of each other. I guess that I would have to wait for a A/B comparison which will happen soon. It is unlikely that I will have the privilege to hear it myself as these cable is no where to be seen in my country. I am looking forward to a head to head comparison soon.


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nnauber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, had my *Double Helix* *Oro y Plata Balanced* (with Xhadow XLRs) for 3 weeks. About 200 hours of listen and burn-in time. Man, does this cable work! My HD650s are clearer, faster, deeper, wider, with more detail in all ranges and extra heft in the lower mids and bass ... but still Sennheiser tight across the spectrum.

 The 8' teflon-over-silver mylar cable has ViaBlue splitters on both ends. Light enough so I can sit "full length" away from my Apache, but won't tolerate all the twisting a Cardas or the stock cable will.

 The build quality is simply superb, impressive to the eye and to the touch ... very confidence inspiring.

 Peter Bradstock is a wizard. Also, very helpful, fast, creative. willing to build to your exact desires. Suggest you jump for one of these now ... before his prices start keeping pace with the demand._

 

I find it akward to see someone like you with only 2 posts give a very good review of Double Helix Cables. You seem to know a lot about them and it almost sounds liek you are advertising.


----------



## mbd2884

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find it akward to see someone like you with only 2 posts give a very good review of Double Helix Cables. You seem to know a lot about them and it almost sounds liek you are advertising._

 

 DHC is a one man operation and that is Scooter, and Mod's would be all over it if Scooter was using two accounts. I would suspicious too normally but it's not surprising to find people with only 4 posts and becoming very knowledgeable on these forums.
 - He only has 2 posts and uses a balanced HD650 with the RSA Apache. Looks to me he is one of those types. 

 And I guarantee Scooter would not use an RSA amp or ever buy one in the future.


----------



## Pale Rider

I have a Moon Audio Blue Dragon on order for my HD800, but this thread induced me to contact Double Helix. The website says cables for the HD800 are coming in August.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

I know it is not a Senn cable, but i had a cable done for my AKG 702's with ALO SXC silver plated copper wire with my own custom made sleeving which i had done in siver Mylar with clear Teflon over the top with a section done in clear pvc to show of the ALO wire braided a bit like looking into the back of a Ferrari engine bay where you can see th engine which is really cool.

 I would show a better close up photo myslef of the cable's, but not sure how to resize to an acceptable size on here?

 As for the sound after listening to the AKG stock cable on my Naim Headline 2 amp with NSC power supply sounds out of this world and i am only using daps as a source currently (all in WAV format) to listen to stuff on.

 After listening to Peter's (double helix) cable it is amazing that the headphone manufacturers go through the process of making a good headphone only to supply what seems like average cable with it!

 My Alo SXC cable is so open and accurate it sends a tingle down my spine listening to this at times, the soundstaging is nothing like i have heard before with strings have a ressonance to it that sound like it is live from even from a studio recording and vocals i can hear the smallest details in sound down to even them breathing in and the natural sounds of siliyva in their mouth on some artist which i have never heard before not even on my 10k home hi-fi setup!

 Drums are again so life like in the different range of bass it goes through down to a nice realistic bass rumble in the back groud rather than a thudding bass i have heard on some phones with the same track's.

 Over all the tonal balance is superb and it is an open, nuetral and analytical sound which is my bag anyhow, but i have to say compared to the stock cable that came with my AKG's it was worth every penny to upgrade.

 Which brings me to Peter, the messiah for me of how customer support should be in reality (if only big companys adopted this policy like Peter does!)

 I had the choice to have the cable how i wanted and he talked me through every step with various options on what material to have cable wise for sound which did not take too long really, the long process was how to pimp the asthectic side of the cable to how one wants their cable to look, which after a thousand emails back and forth and the patients of a saint from the creator Peter i finally decided on a look and the type of materials to use to sleeve the cable.

 What i liked about Peter's approach was he would always reply the same day 99% of the time and a lot of them within the hour! and would always email photo's to how thiis or that may possibly look like to help me decide.

 If you look on Peter's website ; Double Helix Cables
 scroll down to the photo with JOHN BERRY COLLECTION plastered over it and that is the cable's i ordered from him.

 I also had a ALO SXC with LOK rhodium rca's and antoher set with 3.5 Via blue mini jack on end instead for my other daps on the headphone out's.

 Peter also went out of his way to do me a special din to rca adaptor to fit my Naim amp as it has to be akward with their din conections!

 So i cannot commend highly enough to you guys as as well as his cables not only sounding out of this world for a fraction of the price it would cost to buy from i.e. Bluedragon or ALO for the same equivelent cable it is made to the highest quality workmanship wise and his customer service is second to none which i only wish i could say happened with other merchants selling their ware's!

 I only set out to buy a cable for the AKG and ended up in the end through being so impressed with the gradual communications i had with him and building a good relationship that i did not hesitate to go ahead with the other cable's and did not regret it one bit.

 Even sending them from the US to me in sunny old UK only took if i remember rightly four or five days tracked and insured.

 I cannot wait for when i get my portable amp (possibly an RSA P51 Mustang) later on and get some more cable for that!

 That is just my short view on the subject which i hope helps anyone deciding if to go for one of Peter's cables as i am over the moon with my cables especially my 702 cable which i coined during post production as the Triple "B" cable which stands for Berry-Bradstock-Badass cable derived from him using it to describe it at one stage whilst updating me with it's production stage. 

 This is what made it different from any other cable having that input to what you want cable material to have with choice of plugs/connectors and final looks sleeving wise also gave me great satisfication and is also a bit of fun along the way so i can only put it as being a nice, fun journey to getting a cable that is finally yours to enjoy with your liitle stamp on it created and made by a very accomplished person such as Peter or Dr.Cable as i now call him.

 Any question's on the cable's any one may have i will be happy to answer, but i am sure from what i have put so far you can equate from it i am happy with the sound which is after all is the priority to having them in the first place!







 - can we get a K702 smilie plz! happy jamming through my new Sony X-1060 Walkman at the mo on my Double Helix cables.


----------



## mbd2884

That's what I like about my cable to. It's EXACTLY what I asked for down to the smallest detail.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

What is the best way to re-size pics to an acceptable standard on here?

 - as i will try and put a couple of pics of my cables on here if poss with my rig set up.

 Not often you get to dictate how you want your product to be!
 Felt quite satisfying and fun at the same time to know you get something you want tailor made to your specs at the end of the day.


----------



## scootermafia

I think if you post too big of a pic it resize it anyway, I like 1000x???


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think if you post too big of a pic it resize it anyway, I like 1000x???_

 

Microsoft Office Picture manager will do it. Just edit and resize and change size by percentage.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FortisFlyer75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is the best way to re-size pics to an acceptable standard on here?

 - as i will try and put a couple of pics of my cables on here if poss with my rig set up.

 Not often you get to dictate how you want your product to be!
 Felt quite satisfying and fun at the same time to know you get something you want tailor made to your specs at the end of the day._

 

Would love to see those. There are a number of ways to resize photos, though many I have noticed post links to image hosting services. Depending on your OS, there are plenty of tools for resizing, usually built right in [e.g., iPhoto on Mac].


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Cheers guys, found a programme i had - Arcsoft photoimpression that had re-sizing on it, forgot i had it as i do not use it!

 I will post some pics of my rig with all the cables soon....
 (got to charge camera batteries up!)


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FortisFlyer75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cheers guys, found a programme i had - Arcsoft photoimpression that had re-sizing on it, forgot i had it as i do not use it!

 I will post some pics of my rig with all the cables soon....
 (got to charge camera batteries up!)_

 

Here's a great program that does also Batch processing.

XnView Software - Free graphic and photo viewer, converter, organizer


----------



## FortisFlyer75

here are some pics of my Double Helix cables, hopefully i have got the size convertion right on here?

Attachment 17816

Attachment 17817

Attachment 17818

Attachment 17819

Attachment 17820

Attachment 17821

Attachment 17822


----------



## scootermafia

Great success!


----------



## Jarmel

Newly recabled HD-800s. I will take better photos once my complete rig is here.


Attachment 19291

Attachment 19292


----------



## silverskull

i bought a LOD,a bullet proof coaxial cable,akg k702 cable and a 3.5mm extension cable off peter.a very nice guy to deal with.will post comments once the loots are here.


----------



## staki

Double Helix cables seem to be very interesting ! 
 Would be nice for my HD 580...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I wonder about the "three cables design". What's about the crosstalk with the common ground wire along the biggest part of the cable ? Would'nt it be much better with 2 completely separated twisted pairs (signal + ground) ?


----------



## scootermafia

I've tried it both ways and even with $5000 gear I can't tell the difference. Quad braiding for a lot of applications is pretty common. I know crosstalk isn't an issue based on some pretty specific recordings that can show off good separation.


----------



## scootermafia

Time for some cookies...


----------



## martinz

Waiting for my double-helix cables to come..


----------



## Zombie_X

He makes nice cables and his copper is on par with the stuff from cryo-parts, but half the price. I've used his copper in some of my cables and it's awesome.

 Hey there I never used a DHC HD600 cable before, can anyone tell me how flexible they are?


----------



## tetrislol

Bought an HD650 cable from Peter. Made a huge difference in my current set-up. The detail is enhanced in both the highs and lows. Fast shipping, pleasure to deal with and the cables look gorgeous. I wouldn't hesitate to order another cable from him again.


----------



## scootermafia

I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## savedbythebell

Just received my HD650 cable, totally agree with previous posters, veil now gone and way more clarity and crispness, gota say peter replies almost instantly to any questions via email, would recommend him and his workmanship.


----------



## driftingbunnies

I wouldn't say the veil is gone but it's definitely more crisp and more clear. Gives me more of an incentive to grab my hd650. Love how flexible the cable is though. Definitely looks and feels a lot better.


----------



## driftingbunnies

I got my DT990/600 headphone cable from double helix and so far it's been great. The cables are definitely a lot nicer than the stock and gives me a more enjoyable experience with them. I highly recommend getting a new cable not only to improve your sound but also to give your cables a sexy makeover. And the prices are priced fairly so it doesn't feel like you're being ripped off. Overall a very honest and involved dealer.


----------



## rhythmic_impulse

I got the Double Helix cable SE done for my HD600 as a replacement for my Cardas 'Smurf' Cable, which initially was a nice upgrade from the stock cable. Initial listening impressions on the Double Helix reveals a clearer, crisper, more textural variety to the sound. Highs are refined, not sibilant, with more air. Bass have more textures and tight, solid feel. Soundstage has depth and expansive, more air around instruments. I could go on and on....

 I thought the HD600 with the Double Helix cable sounded more musical, instruments sounded more realistic, especially drums, cymbals, piano and strings do sounded like their real-life selves. In short, the cable is natural and neutral. 

 After several weeks listening, I switched back and forth between the stock, Cardas and the Double Helix, and my initial impressions were reinforced as the cable now imparts slightly more warmth to the overall sound. The Cardas sounded great but there is a little trace of 'artificialness' to the sound, sort of ''greyness'' with the highs not that extended and bass seems recessed. The stock cable is...well...after trying all the my upgrade cables, the stock seems lifeless...

 It may be cliched, but I do agree with previous posters on the quality of this cable...

 Holding it in my hand, I felt the construction is quite professional, clean and tidy. It's a tri-braided cable yet very flexible, like the stock. The Cardas, slightly thicker is stiffer in comparison.

 I noticed Pete recently come out with newer construction for the cable...in his words, a "Superstar" geometry isolates left/right twisted pairs...tho I wonder if there is any difference in terms of the sound....I just wished that he did that earlier for my cable
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...now I getting the "upgraditis" itch again....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One thing I now noticed is I'm beginning to notice the limitations of my source and amp!


----------



## scootermafia

When A/Bing two cables it's much easier to hear different connectors and wire than the geometry, although from a technical standpoint I agree more with a dual-twisted-pair configuration than a quad flat braid or round braid. I've seen cables built a lot of ways...the main advantage of the "superstar" style is making the cable more round and compact. The new geometry is more noticeable on Hd800s, in any case.


----------



## IPodPJ

Peter sucks! Down with Peter!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kiddin' of course. Peter is graciously donating Nucleotide wire to my Beta22 build. It will be used for all the signal wire.

 After the amp is done I will be purchasing an HD800 cable from him.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Peter sucks! Down with Peter!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*[size=medium]PETER'S NUCLEOTIDE ATE MY BABY![/size]*






 se


----------



## scootermafia

Yes, the babies were being raised in an aluminum case, and one day it just got in there....


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, the babies were being raised in an aluminum case, and one day it just got in there...._

 






 se


----------



## omigawsh_lollercoaster

DHC "Complement" Flagship Balanced Cable

 For Sennheiser HD800

Double Helix Cables

 Here's mine on Peter's burn in station getting toasty:





 Silver wire version.

 OPENS the sound up vs stock.

 Build quality: NICE!

 Peter's a pleasure to do business with.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ferris Bueller* 
_It is so choice. If you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up._


----------



## scootermafia

Oh damn, that was your cable? Did the B-52 come like you said you ordered? Awesome! The SCSCag wire is ridiculous, I believe this is the first HD800 cable out there to use it, and yeah I didn't want to part with that cable.


----------



## omigawsh_lollercoaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh damn, that was your cable? Did the B-52 come like you said you ordered? Awesome! The SCCCag wire is ridiculous, I believe this is the first HD800 cable out there to use it, and yeah I didn't want to part with that cable._

 

Yep, the B52 and those cables go together real nice.


----------



## LaZyKun

Only got these 2day but loving them already, will report back after some proper listening.






 Thx Pete


----------



## zionic

I am new around these forums. I am happy to found you guys but of course my wallet is getting lighter and lighter because of it. Anyway last Sat almost midnight I sent Peter an email inquiry and he responded right away. I needed a cable for my AKG K702 (okay I didn't really need it), but I ended up ordering Nucleotide w/ clear Teflon & Furutech ¼” cable. He built it Sun and today (Mon) I already got the shipping number - talk about great service! Here is the picture he sent me (if I do this right - again, newbie(!)):
http://i828.photobucket.com/albums/z..._AKG_cable.jpg


----------



## zionic

OK sorry for a dumb question - how do I get the picture to display in my post?


----------



## scootermafia

Go with the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 around your link.


----------



## zionic

Got my DHC headphone cable: Nucleotide w/ clear Teflon & Furutech ¼” cable - the Teflon is clear enough that you can see the copper braids inside


----------



## scootermafia

So close, and yet so far. Put the


----------



## ultraman9000

Zionic: good to see you've settled right in here (I'm a bit of a lurker myself, but Head-Fi is a great community of supportive and knowledgeable audiophreaks). I'm looking into that very cable myself for my impending K702 purchase (which is following my recent WA6 amp order, which I justified after buying the HF-2s, which I upgraded from 125s after I got my RSA SR-71... and it's only been 2 years since I joined!), and would be very interested to hear how you think it sounds paired with the AKGs. Also, how long had you been listening to the 702s before deciding to recable them?


----------



## scootermafia

K702s are fun because you can roll cables to find one that works. K701, not so easy 

 They are a bright, revealing soundstage can. They are not warm and friendly like HD650s but they excel for many genres of music. Make sure that's what you really want before you buy them.


----------



## dallan

My new complements - full size SE - my cables before being shipped from DHC site.


----------



## scootermafia

He's a big boy.


----------



## 9pintube

I received my Senns HD650 Double Helix 10 ft."BLACK OUT"style upgrade cables last week! First things First, Peter was very helpful with info on cable choices. His Build Quality is Top Shelf....Now I've used silver I.C.s and speaker cables throughout my main system and after many yrs. of Listening with other A-philes, I've learned when to use silver and copper wire/s while complimenting components..Long story short..Our choice of "Copper" cables for my HD650s proved just what I love in the sound of headphones...Great Bottom End, Voice/Instrument detail brought to life and that so called veil GONE..VERY NICE! Thanks Peter.....GREAT JOB........duke...PS. Best $$$ Value, for his Build Quality!!!


----------



## OutdoorXplorer

I am about to pay Peter for his artistic cable for HD650 and foregoing my SAA Equinox. I am not sure whether I will be beneficial of this attempt? Perhaps those with both cables can share your experience. Thanks in advance.


----------



## billyearle

IpodPJ, did you get the silver or copper DHC Complement HD800 cables? You said yours are custom. Looking for some inspiration in choosing between silver and copper, and the other Complement options. Since this is the best you've heard, may I ask what other HD800 cables youve heard? The ALO copper looks like another appealing option.
 The 10 foot silver is the same price as the SAA Voice cable, but I don't see DHC getting flak for the pricing like SAA did. I thought maybe people are more impressed with the results of DHC? Haven't tried any of the pricyer cables yet, but am interested. 
 I've only tried the APS silver/copper hybrid, and the SE Cardas. The APS was too fast/bright on some cds. Have the balanced Cardas on order for trial, but the SE Cardas struck me as nice, but not a big enough improvement.


----------



## PascalT

Funny that this thread is still alive almost a year after I made it  Well, I went back to Peter again for another cable, this time for the LCD-2. I'll be posting my impressions of his Molecule cable here when I get it.. It'll likely be the last upgrade I do to my setup for a long long time. I say this every 6 months but, whatever.


----------



## flipper203

Hello, 
  I am looking for a hd25 cable replacement, I had a headphile but I don't find it really useable in real life, like in the subway...it 's not enough flexible....
  Can you tell me more about this cable, the flexibility and if it's usable in portable configuration ....


----------



## Shubar

PascalT, so how does the LCD2 sound with the Molecule cable? Eagerly waiting for an impression


----------



## Spriggs

Has any one compared the aps(apuresound) cable to any of these?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

shubar said:


> PascalT, so how does the LCD2 sound with the Molecule cable? Eagerly waiting for an impression


 



 Generally clearer separation but the mids and midbass sound a tad too thick for my taste.  For the LCDs including the X, I prefer the pure silver cable.


----------



## spitfire777

Can anyone recommend an excellent cable for my K10 u nobles from double helix.
Thanks


----------

